
Stop cherry-picking, start merging: Index - mpweiher
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20180323-01/?p=98325
======
kyleperik
Another long pointless article by Microsoft that targets a platform it was
never involved with.

~~~
paulddraper
?

They host git repos with Visual Studio Team Services

~~~
kyleperik
I use git, and I host git. That doesn't give me the background knowledge to
challenge the features of git.

~~~
matthewmacleod
Yeah, it actually does. What the fuck is with the gatekeeping?

Anyway, Microsoft also built [https://www.gvfs.io](https://www.gvfs.io) so I
reckon it’s legitimate for them to talk about workflows.

~~~
kyleperik
I wouldn't have nailed them for the criticism, but I know Microsoft tends to
jump on the bandwagon and then get everyone to jump on theirs.

I don't understand why they had to adopt git if they created TFS from the
ground up just the way they wanted it.

